# Around Alone Sailing Race



## katytoo (May 30, 2005)

Does anyone have information about the 2006 - 2007 Around Alone Sailing race? This Singlehanded Circumnavigation is supposed to be run every four years, and I followed the 1998 and 2002 races, but can find no information about the 2006 start. Anyone have any info on it?
Thanks and fair winds.


----------

